# Skaven wishlist



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi to all fellow rat lovers,
So, if the rumors are true, and there will be a new Skaven book this summer, what new models would you like to see accompany the release?

I'd love to see plastic Stormvermin. A plastic Warp-lightning cannon would be nice, too. Also, as far as new models are concerned, even though they are mostly a subterranean species, some sort of flying contraption would be fun. Of course, any bombs dropped from the machine would have to have almost as good a chance of hitting Skaven troops as it would the enemy. But, then, that's part of the fun of playing Skaven!

So, what models would others like to see?

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd like to see the Doomwheel and Vermin Lord return. Those were really great models that added a lot to Skaven in my opinion and it was a shame they were binned.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

new rat ogers-the current plastic ones look too nurgliy. the old metal ones were much better.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

I *DON'T* want plactic warp cannons as then people could buy more and own me

but if I played skaven I would want the vermin Lord and Gutter runners (and those PO cannons @#% )


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I can see new Assasin models coming. They have been pulled from the indipendent trade list although they may well just go direct only it may well be that they are replacing them.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

squeek said:


> I'd like to see the Doomwheel and Vermin Lord return. Those were really great models that added a lot to Skaven in my opinion and it was a shame they were binned.


Definately would love that squeek! I miss that good ole Doomwheel, lots of fun playing against that thing waaayyy back when!:ireful2::ireful2::gamer2:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

I NEED a plastic warp Lighting Cannon as I have 2 in my 2,000 points list. Plastic Stormvermin would be cool aswel


----------

